# 12/29/11 Yellow River bass fishing



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Went to Yellow River today ,and fished from 10:00 to 4:00 and only managed five keepers. The fish were caught on spinnerbaits, jigs, and some of the baits ive been pouring lately. Overall it was a very slow day.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice fish, were you guys fishing below the 87 bridge or above? Main channel or fishing off into the sloughs?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

All fish were caught on Weaver below 87 bridge


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

The one in the last picture looks like a pretty good one


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

J Smithers said:


> The one in the last picture looks like a pretty good one


Thanks. It was pushing 2 and a half pounds. Caught on a bait that I poured myself


----------

